# what should a front bumper cost to paint



## twisted turbo (Mar 12, 2005)

like the titlt says minor rock chips nothing else really


----------



## mk4ko4 (Aug 3, 2010)

we charge 300-350 depending on color and damage.


----------



## qcoffey (Mar 21, 2003)

That is a fair price especially for a used prepainted piece. If you want it perfectly smooth like new, there is a lot of work needed to get out all those rock chips. If you want a scuff and shoot, it would be less, but have pits in it.


----------



## gr0undscraper (Apr 28, 2008)

$350.


----------



## twisted turbo (Mar 12, 2005)

would just a scuff and paint cost less then 300 350


----------



## spitfire481 (Mar 21, 2007)

$200 to scuff and shoot. thats assuming its already off the car


----------



## MyCarIsRed (Aug 9, 2004)

spitfire481 said:


> $200 to scuff and shoot. thats assuming its already off the car


this is getting pretty cheap. a shop gets a bit better deal on the paint than i do, but it would cost me around $100 is materials alone. if you have to sand out any dirt and buff it, $100 profit really isn't worth the time for me. i'd be at $350 and wouldn't do a scuff and paint job. i don't like putting my name on stuff like that.

sptifire- not saying you're wrong on the price... i'm just speaking personally

OP- if you're looking to do it as cheaply as possible, just macco it. they'll probably do it for around $200-250


----------



## spitfire481 (Mar 21, 2007)

$200 is 3hrs paint time including the paint material rate in the baltimore area. most vw bumpers are 3hrs ish generally


----------



## MyCarIsRed (Aug 9, 2004)

spitfire481 said:


> $200 is 3hrs paint time including the paint material rate in the baltimore area. most vw bumpers are 3hrs ish generally


no, i understand. i'm just saying, most body shops won't bother with stuff like this. the profit just isn't there for them. They deal in insurance work for a reason. this is why i suggested maaco. they'll paint anything you bring to them.


----------



## pmarcuccijr (Sep 30, 2010)

I just got a quote to replace and repaint my mk2 big bumper.... $565

Knowing that a new bumper is around $175 to $200 from an auto parts supplier, that leaves about $350 for paint/prep. Keep in mind that is a brand new surface that just requires a light scuff. 

Labor is the biggest factor when you talk about any type of body work, the amount of prep needed to do a good job is pretty intensive, which translates to dollars on the consumer end...


----------



## MyCarIsRed (Aug 9, 2004)

pmarcuccijr said:


> I just got a quote to replace and repaint my mk2 big bumper.... $565
> 
> Knowing that a new bumper is around $175 to $200 from an auto parts supplier, that leaves about $350 for paint/prep. Keep in mind that is a brand new surface that just requires a light scuff.
> 
> Labor is the biggest factor when you talk about any type of body work, the amount of prep needed to do a good job is pretty intensive, which translates to dollars on the consumer end...


if you're not too far out in PA, i'll do it for less


----------



## pmarcuccijr (Sep 30, 2010)

Im in SE PA, about 1 hour north east of philly. 

Pep boys is actually paying for my bumper to be replaced and painted, I got lazy and had them do an oil change and paid the price heavily.... their shop monkey turned when reversing off the lift and clipped the corner of my bumper, ripping it clean off.... then they tried to lie about it and say i came in with a destroyed bumper


----------



## virginiadubbin (Nov 4, 2010)

taking the bumper and panel painting it is a bad idea, the paint code wont match perfectly in the mix, if there is no damage where the bumper meets the fender, have the painter blend it out right there. otherwise your bumper wont match right.


----------



## spitfire481 (Mar 21, 2007)

with spray out cards and tinting you can get a bumper to match just fine by itself. I have never had to blend for a bumper before


----------



## MyCarIsRed (Aug 9, 2004)

what most people don't realize is the bumpers don't match on most cars right from the dealer. the bumpers are painted in a different factory than the body. next time you drive down the street, look at almost any car on the road... you'll see a very slight variation in color. i don't know any shops that blend a bumper unless it's a 3 stage.


----------



## Jughead337 (May 13, 2008)

I just got a price of $1800 to repaint front and rear bumpers....repair front fender and re-weld notch in hood and re-spray as well.....seems pricey to me...they said the labor is in the front bumper....


----------



## AreEyeSee (Jul 11, 2010)

I just got a quote on mine.
Shave rubstrip markers and holes for front plate.
Paint the bumper and valance.
Paint rear valance.
$250 and I buy the supplies which are like $100. 
So yeah $350 is about right


----------



## DTMVDUB (Jun 5, 2003)

*$1,800*



Jughead337 said:


> I just got a price of $1800 to repaint front and rear bumpers....repair front fender and re-weld notch in hood and re-spray as well.....seems pricey to me...they said the labor is in the front bumper....


 Get another quote. They're ripping you off. At most, that job should be $1,000 - $1,200.


----------



## APURPLEKING (May 23, 2007)

MyCarIsRed said:


> what most people don't realize is the bumpers don't match on most cars right from the dealer. the bumpers are painted in a different factory than the body. next time you drive down the street, look at almost any car on the road... you'll see a very slight variation in color. i don't know any shops that blend a bumper unless it's a 3 stage.


 
^This... I couldn't believe all the BMW's and Lexus' I would see at the BMW bodyshop that had mismatched bumpers from the factory.


----------



## Jughead337 (May 13, 2008)

DTMVDUB said:


> Get another quote. They're ripping you off. At most, that job should be $1,000 - $1,200.


 Just got another quote of $1250 and this is with welding a boser in instead of repairing the notch....I am gonna go with this one....


----------

